#ubuntu-africa 2016-01-04
<Kilos> wow our channel is shrinking
<elacheche> hey Kilos
<Kilos> hi elacheche
<elacheche> wassup!
<Kilos> bit hot but otherwise good and you?
<Kilos> we 42°c here today
<Kilos> record temp for pretoria
<elacheche> Cool :D
<Kilos> haha
<elacheche> Kilos, check ubuntu membership ML!
<Kilos> i have
<elacheche> You got my answer to that mail?! x)
<Kilos> saw the feedback from you about the dev guy
<elacheche> Good :)
<philipballew> It looks like there is a new french speaking Ubuntu podcast out.
<philipballew> http://leubuntupodcast.org/podcast/le-ubuntu-podcast-saison-01-le-episode-00/
#ubuntu-africa 2016-01-05
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<elacheche> GM Africa
<Kilos> hi craig__ and Neo31
<Kilos> craig__ you guys also having a heat wave?
<Kilos> ongolaBoy all well there by you?
<craig__> Helloo Kilos , its hot and very dry rainfall way below normal :(
<Kilos> yeah we in the worst drought in history
<Kilos> we had 42°c yesterday
<craig__> not that bad here, what part ZA you in?
<Neo31> hi Kilos
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> what's up?
<Neo31> hey ongolaBoy :)
<Kilos> just another day
<Kilos> pretoria craig__
<Kilos> why you got such a long tail?
<ongolaBoy> Kilos: hi. happy new year . I'm a bit fine . thank you
<ongolaBoy> Neo31: hi :)
<Kilos> ty sir and the same there. hopefully a good year for us all.
<Neo31> yeah happy new year @ubuntu-africa :)
<Kilos> wve dropped numbers lots here
* Kilos changed the topic of #ubuntu-africa to: Welcome to #ubuntu-africa | Website: http://ubuntu-africa.info | https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Next meeting: Wed, 27 Jan 2016 18:30 GMT Agenda: TBA
<Kilos> QA announce Note date and time of next meeting here peeps
<QA> Kilos: What?
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> inetpro fix it
#ubuntu-africa 2016-01-06
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<Kilos> zipper when you bringing more kenyan geeks here
 * Kilos waves to elacheche
 * elacheche waves back to Kilos :D 
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> and where are the rest of the tunisians
<elacheche> No idea.. Am always alone :)
<Kilos> nono
<Kilos> you their leader, you gotta nag them
<elacheche> Am trying to lead myself.. I can't be a leader to others if I'm not leading myself to the right path.. :/
<Kilos> think of an agenda for a meeting here on the 27th
<Kilos> did you even notice i changed the topic
<elacheche> Kilos, Am 24/7 here.. I can't notice it with all that people connect/disconnect notifications :)
<Kilos> turn the part join thing off
<Kilos> and set highlights to alert you
<elacheche> K :D
<zipper> Kilos: haha good question
<zipper> I have to leave the house and look for them first though.
<zipper> I'll talk to some on Saturday.
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> and think of what you can add to the agend
<Kilos> some ideas on spreading ubuntu and linux
<Kilos> or even just getting more guys active
<zipper> Kilos: It's cool. I got it.
<Kilos> ill get a link put up for the agenda with the basic format done
#ubuntu-africa 2016-01-07
<Kilos> hellooooo africa
<craigzim> Morning Kilos
<Kilos> QA coffee on
 * QA flips the salt-timer
<QA> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> QA ty
<QA> Only a pleasure Kilos
#ubuntu-africa 2016-01-08
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<craigzim> :)
<Kilos> hi theShirbiny
<theShirbiny> Hey Kilos
<ZionExCatholic> Hey all
<ZionExCatholic> Are you mostly from ZA?
#ubuntu-africa 2016-01-09
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<Kilos> hi xXKatieXx
<Kilos> ok bye
<ZionistExCath> hi
#ubuntu-africa 2016-01-10
<Kilos> hellooo africa
<Na3iL> Good morning Africa o/
<Kilos> hi Na3iL hows things there lad
<Na3iL> Hiya Kilos I am fine thanks what about you?
<Kilos> hi ZionistExCath funny nick
<Kilos> im good too ty Na3iL
<Na3iL> :D I am back with a new laptop :D
<Kilos> what spec lappy?
<Kilos> im running kubuntu on an i5 with 4g ram and runs well
<Na3iL> i5 3rd generation with 8 go ram
<Na3iL> I am running Kubuntu also! :D
<Kilos> wonderful
<Kilos> im hooked on kde
<Kilos> but bento would be faster
<Kilos> thats ubuntu with openbox i think its called
<Na3iL> Yep, but I will try Arch Linux asap
<Na3iL> I liked it somehow
<Kilos> too much hard work for me
<Kilos> kde everything just works
<Na3iL> yep
<Na3iL> Otherwise, what's new in Ubuntu Africa?
<Kilos> we could have a meeting on the 27th hey
<Kilos> major drought and heat waves for weeks
<Kilos> just now well also be living on dates and camel milk
<Na3iL> haha :D
<Kilos> 80% of our farmers didnt even get maize crops in
<Kilos> hows things up there
<Na3iL> I was passing exams last week, and I passed them hopefully with good mark :D
<Kilos> good man
<Na3iL> Ty ^^
<Na3iL> For that, I wasn't always available in irc
<Kilos> np study and exam time comes frst
<Kilos> first
<Na3iL> Indeed.
<Kilos> hi Dro
<Na3iL> Hey Dro
<Dro> hi hi Kilos Na3iL !
<Dro> how are you guys?
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<Na3iL> Fine Dro thanks wbu?
<Dro> I'm fine, thanks! :D
<Kilos> hi Bilel_mk
<Bilel_mk> hey Kilos :) how are you ?
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<Bilel_mk> thank god perfect :)
<Kilos> :D
#ubuntu-africa 2017-01-02
<nzoueidi> Hello Africa
#ubuntu-africa 2017-01-03
<nzoueidi> o/ Kilos
<Kilos> hi nzoueidi
<Kilos> you guys are letting this channel shrink in my old age
<nzoueidi> How are you!!
<Kilos> im ok ty and you?
<nzoueidi> I am pretty well, we miss you :(
<Kilos> im here just a bit slower
<Kilos> hehe
<nzoueidi> hahaha :D
<Kilos> :D
#ubuntu-africa 2017-01-04
<theShirbiny> Good morning everyone :D
<CraigZim> Good morning theShirbiny
<theShirbiny> morning CraigZim, How are things?
<Kilos> hellooooo africa
<Kilos> hows things theShirbiny CraigZim  and everyone else
<Kilos> hi zipper
<theShirbiny> Heya Kilos :)
#ubuntu-africa 2017-01-05
<theShirbiny> Good morning everyone
<Kilos> hi theShirbiny and everyone else
#ubuntu-africa 2017-01-06
<elacheche> Hello Africa
<Kilos> morning elacheche and the rest of africa
<elacheche> How are you doing Kilos ?
<Kilos> ok ty elacheche and you?
<elacheche> Good, have too many projects and exams this period
<Kilos> study hard
<Kilos> and work hard
<Kilos> and good luck my friend
<elacheche> thx Kilos
#ubuntu-africa 2017-01-08
<theShirbiny> Morning Africa :D
